# مجموعة صور للبابا يوحنا بولس الثاني



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــع :Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*بركة وصلوات القديس البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني تكون مع جميعنا *

*آمين*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2008)

اميــــــــــــــــن 
مرسىىىىىىى  يا فراشه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا مان ​


----------



## SALVATION (13 أكتوبر 2008)

_مش موجدين يا فراشة
على العموم نصلى من اجل تعبك 
مشكوره كتييييير



​_


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*ما فيش صور اخت فراشة
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## magdy2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل ياجميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مش موجدين يا فراشة​
> على العموم نصلى من اجل تعبك
> مشكوره كتييييير
> 
> ...





حاولت ارجعهم لكن ماقدرتش للاسف

مشكور على المرور​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *ما فيش صور اخت فراشة*
> 
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


 للاسف وقعوا 

بس كانت صور جديدة وجميلة

لو لقيتهم هارجع انزلهم تاني​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

magdy2007 قال:


> شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل ياجميل ربنا يباركك


ميرسي  يا مجدي انشاء الله اقدر ارجعهم تاني 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## نبيل شكرى (8 أغسطس 2009)

جهد رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااياغالىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------

